# How do I get TiVo files to play in Windows Media Player?



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

I am trying to play TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 files in Windows Media Player 11, with no success:

_Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or a required codec might not be installed on your computer._

I hear audio in the player behind this error box, but the video is missing. VideoReDo is OK with both the audio and the video.

I removed and re-installed TiVo Desktop ... didn't help.

I tried the command:

regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\DirectShow\TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll"

and it didn't help.

Now I'm lost. I'm a newbie when it comes to Windows XP, which I'm running on a Mac using Parallels Desktop. I'm doing this to get access to VideoReDo, but I'd like the TiVo files to play in WMV, too.

Can anybody clue me in as to what needs to happen to get WMV to play TiVo Desktop files?

Thanks in advance for any help you can supply.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

You need a compatible MPEG-2 codec

try http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard

The Plus version of Tivo Desktop unlocks its own codec for .tivo files


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> You need a compatible MPEG-2 codec
> 
> try http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard
> 
> The Plus version of Tivo Desktop unlocks its own codec for .tivo files


The Plus version did the trick! Thanks.

The codec pack (which I tried before upgrading to TiVo Desktop Plus) didn't help, however. I suspect it's because it relies on DirectX, which Parallels Desktop for Mac doesn't support.

Thanks again.


----------



## hagendas (Oct 13, 2006)

I've loaded the TiVo Desktop software, v2.6.2 (306263). I have purchased the key for TiVo Desktop Plus. I have downloaded and loaded the Cole2K compatible MPEG-2 codec. I have Windows Media Player 10 installed. I still received the error message 'file could not be decrypted'. What painfully obvious thing am I missing?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

hagendas said:


> I've loaded the TiVo Desktop software, v2.6.2 (306263). I have purchased the key for TiVo Desktop Plus. I have downloaded and loaded the Cole2K compatible MPEG-2 codec. I have Windows Media Player 10 installed. I still received the error message 'file could not be decrypted'. What painfully obvious thing am I missing?


Try re-entering your Media Access Key.


----------

